# Treating hoof rot naturally?



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Has anyone done this?

I was given a few goats that have had some pretty serious hoof rot. One is pregnant and I'm tired of using chemicals on her that are obviously not working and could be damaging to the fetus.

None of the typical treatments were working.

I mixed some essential oils together that I had on hand that I thought might help.

And it smells really good! I sucked it up into syringes (without needle) and am storing them in a mason jar in the fridge. twice a day I'm putting about .5 to 1 cc on the affected areas and rubbing it in after brushing off poop and wiping with a wet paper towel.

After just 24 hours I've seen huge improvements. One doe that had yellowish green pus, has no more pus, the redness and heat is gone. They also are not struggling with me applying it like they did with the coppertox and other hoof treatments.

So anyone else have success using this? Do you think I'm risking their health by stopping all the horrid chemicals I've been using without success?


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

i know oregano oil is a natural anti biotic. my grandmother used to make this salve with oregano, beef tallow, and pine pitch. she would melt it all together and apply on a bandage. it was a really good drawing salve.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If they aren't working, then there is no sense continuing to use it. Time to move on to something else which it sounds like you have. Hopefully this will work for you.

Are these new goats or the last ones that you got?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

The last ones, STILL suffering from hoof rot. It's so frustrating and the vet bills are mounting.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you are seeing improvement, then keep doing the herbs. You also may want to look into herbs that help the immune system.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I'm glad you're seeing improvement. I for one think herbs are just as good, and in some cases better, than the traditional chemicals. In most cases they are usually a little slower acting and one should continue the treatment a while after the last symptoms are gone to make sure it sticks. And also have to be really diligent. Like the herbal wormers. We have to be on top of it, and make sure to be regular and keep it going.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

What herb oils are you using? That would be great if there were a good natural treatment!
Have you copper bolused the goats? Copper is a major factor in preventing hoof rot.
Also, dipping their feet in copper sulfate dissolved in water is supposed to help. But if the herbal treatment is working, I say continue with what you're doing!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Yes I give copper on a schedule.

I'm using

1/4 cup olive oil
3 cc's Lavender Oil
3 cc's Peppermint Oil
3 cc's Tea Tree Oil
3 cc's Jojoba Oil

Mixed together and rubbed into the affected area 3 times a day.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

That sounds likes a good mix to me. 

If any have open sores, cayenne can help too


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Will the cayenne burn? Cupcake is still in bad shape. I found a new fungal, antibiotic spray, that (cross your fingers here folks) seems to have calmed down the angry redness of her infection/irritation. I'm not ready to add anything else to her until I see if it does anything.

On the hoof rot club, I'm cutting hooves every other day. Digging out the crap, much, ick three times a day, rinsing the hoof off and adding oil remedy three times a day. ALL hooves are looking much much better. All are walking normally again. Which is good. And I could tell that my last treatment tongiht didn't hurt as much as the past ones have. They all eagerly jumped up on the stand for grain and foot rubs.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Hooray for them all making improvements!!! Fingers are crossed for Cupcake!

Cayenne is used as a blood coagulant among other things. It has great antiseptic and healing properties to boot. I've carried a container in my hiking pack for a long time. You never know when you need it. I've used it on dogs a couple of times when they've gotten bad cuts - no stinging. I wouldn't rub it in or anything but just dust some on if needed. You can also add it to their food to work from the inside out. Not sure if eating it will help with hoof rot but it does help when they have a cold. It's good for us to take for that too.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad to hear they are doing better.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

amazing that everyone is doing better! funny how you keep getting ones with hoof rot problems.....you're like the hoof rot whisperer. haha

if conventional medicine isnt' working, i'd go hard with the herbals. more frequent doses/applications. people often forget that chemical medicine is usually based on something natural which is isolated then chemically reproduced. sometimes with the natural stuff, it can have complimentary things that conventional medicine doesn't provide (e.g. the fungal, antibiotic spray does just that, but a natural version can also promote healing or strengthening of the hooves).

love that oil blend! have you tried with coconut oil?


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

That oil blend sounds really good. Others to consider, or even change up the recipe once in awhile, are coconut oil, garlic, and black walnut oil. Thyme may help, too.


----------



## barneyskeeper (Aug 7, 2013)

For tougher cases you can put teatree oil on 100%, I mix TT oil or oregano oil with coconut oil and pack it on. 
Stopped using coppertox about a yr ago on my horses. After having noticed how grouchy they were afterwards each time I applied it, I accidentally spilled a little on my wrist...(I normally wear gloves so this hadn't happened before) within 20 minutes I had the worst headache! 
Another product although not as natural but effective without any "ouch" is "No Thrush powder" It has a clay and DE base which draws out the moisture.


----------

